# How do dApps make money?



## apps-development-company (8 mo ago)

How do dApps make money and benefit firms? These are some central questions in today’s times? Unlike revenue models for the traditional applications, dApps offer initial coin offerings, token launch activities, transaction fees, and donations as unique money-generating ideas.


----------

